# sync between led controller



## simo86 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello, I'm a media server operator working in Italy. 
I' working with a ledwall installation with 18 by 7 SGM LS-3.75 module, crontolled by two MCTRL-610 led controller (one for the left part and one for the rigth part)connected to Catalyst media server by a datapath x4. 
When I play normal video at 25fps the entire ledwall seem to be in perfect sync but when I open an SDI camera live feed on the ledwall I can notice a problem of sync between the two sides of the LED. 

There is a way to sync the two led controller?
Thank you in advance


----------



## vman (Sep 21, 2015)

You need to Genlock the two processors and the two signals that feed them. Some processors have a "lock to input" setting. In this case it's OK to Genlock only the two Source signals.


----------



## vman (Sep 21, 2015)

Ooops, read that you're using a Datapath X4. This device has a Genlock input as well that should be connected.


----------



## simo86 (Sep 22, 2015)

vman said:


> Ooops, read that you're using a Datapath X4. This device has a Genlock input as well that should be connected.



Thanks vman for your answer, next time I will go on the location I will try to get a genlock signal from the cam control.
Some time ago I had the same problem with SDI camera feed and a ledwall controlled by two processor but that time I had only one signal from datapath, splitted to feed the two processor as you can see in the image attached.


Also that time the sync with normal 25fps video was perfect and I could notice the problem only with SDI camera input.

I cannot found the user manual of the sgm MCTRL-610 led processor but it has a 2 connector called UART IN - UART OUT, are they for sync stuff?


----------



## vman (Sep 22, 2015)

simo86 said:


> I cannot found the user manual of the sgm MCTRL-610 led processor but it has a 2 connector colled UART IN - UART OUT, are they for sync stuff?


No, a sync or genlock input is usually a BNC connector. The sync signal is an analogue video signal (Blackburst, Bi-Level or Tri-Level).
Your LED Controller does not have a genlock / sync input (as your picture shows). If there is no "lock to input" feature in the LED controllers GUI Software, then you have no chance to get your two LED walls in sync.


----------

